# any youtube experts here? - help!



## Tom Hudson (Jan 23, 2011)

having a professional video made of my Corvette; showcasing all of the engraving I did under the hood & the wheels -

My question is - What should I name the video? - There are a million corvette videos on the tube - - millions of engraving sites - but I bet I'm the on one with an engraved corvette engine?

If I name it "Engraving on a Corvette" - would that be good? - I'm sure I need Corvette in the title - I just don't know the key words to use to get the most hits or for it to come up in search on You Tube.

Any Idea's- Thanks Tom 
www.twhudsonengraver.com


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

"Engraving on a Corvette"sounds good.

For Tags:

Engrave, Corvette, silver engrave, crafts, arts, German silver, wheel engraving, car engraving etc..

BTW: I m not a tube expert just few suggestions.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Sure thing Tom... the way to get the most hits would be to title it: "Engraved full size Corvette, Kipkay and Joerg LOVE kitty too!"


----------



## Tom Hudson (Jan 23, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> Sure thing Tom... the way to get the most hits would be to title it: "Engraved full size Corvette, Kipkay and Joerg LOVE kitty too!"


ENGRAVE FULL SIZE CORVETTE WITH WITH FREE BLOW UP DOLLS TO THE FIRST 3,000 VIEWERS, THE SECOND 3,OOO VIEWERS WITH GET A FULL SIZE PICTURE OF jORGE DOING HIS THING - SHOOTING SLING SHOTS OF COARSE - yeah that should bring in some great clients - thansk - tom


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

hello friend one of the most searches on youtube words for cars and others are
Tunning, modified corvette, corvette modified, racing cars, modified cars, performance corvette, corvette racing, corvette vs

put this words on the tag field good luck


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Hot girls and hot engraved corvette's


----------

